# It's legal they are ours !!!:)



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

HORAY HORAY !!  Today we were given complete parental care for our nieces and god does it feel so good!! Our family has gone from 4 to 6 fianacially we are stuffed ha ha !! but wow how happy are we all ,thanks to all for all your help love and support


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats HD. Cherish those little ones.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:smthumbup:

Congratulations! I'm so glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations! That's awesome news.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

thankyou 
My husband was blessed with can we really stay here for ever with you last night at bed time!! He came down with tears in his eyes bless .
Me i just want to smile forever and to be glad that this is behind us and we can all move on as a family together 
And to my brother i promise that we will love cherish and enjoy them just like he would have loved to x


----------

